# Nikon D850...............Who's gonna get one ?



## goodguy (Aug 25, 2017)

The D850 has (as everybody know already) been officially announced.
The specs look amazing, so my simple question is...............

Who's planning on getting it ?


Oh and BTW mine is on pre-order already


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 25, 2017)

I pre-ordered her on Nikons 100th birthday, so I am the first in line in Germany, apart from review samples


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm waiting for someone, anyone, to Gift one to me ....


----------



## chuasam (Aug 25, 2017)

I've hit my limit for this year.
Aiming for one middle next year.

Love: Wifi, better focusing for video, better high ISO, larger viewfinder, 
like: no more damn popup flash, more pixels
hate: XQD


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 25, 2017)

goodguy said:


> The D850 has (as everybody know already) been officially announced.
> The specs look amazing, so my simple question is...............
> 
> Who's planning on getting it ?
> ...


I preordered through nikonusa hoping will not have to wait too long.  Did order first thing in the morning first day.


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I've hit my limit for this year.
> Aiming for one middle next year.
> 
> Love: Wifi, better focusing for video, better high ISO, larger viewfinder,
> ...



I'm hoping to have one by the end of this year, if all goes as well. 

I agree with your likes. 

As far as XQD: I'm nervous about only one company making them now, and praying that other companies jump in on them. But as far as performance... they blow SD or CF out of the water. The difference in my D500 between the XQD slot and the SD slot is quite noticeable. The transfer speed between the card and my computers is also significantly faster. Well worth the price and change of cards, IMO.


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 25, 2017)

Love XQD since I tried them on the D500. Do not need the SD cards, did never like the CF, but I have tons of all three types. I am happy to get rid of one format when I sell my D3.

The SD will stay with my D500, D850, D600, X100T but I never felt they were reliable. Not even the expensive ones.

I really love my collection of XQDs: 2*32 , 2*64 , 2*128 ... 440MB/s is very good for responsive performance


----------



## nerwin (Aug 26, 2017)

If anyone wants to start a GoFundMe, I'll be happy to get a D850. 

But I'm also quite content with my D610, it's a great camera and I'd rather build the lens selection I want and need first before I put money into another body right now. Glass is important right?


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> If anyone wants to start a GoFundMe, I'll be happy to get a D850.
> 
> But I'm also quite content with my D610, it's a great camera and I'd rather build the lens selection I want and need first before I put money into another body right now. Glass is important right?



That is true. I replace my D3 and D600 with the new camera. Both were best cameras at the time of purchase and the D600 is still a phantastic camera only to be surpassed by the D850. The D500 stays as my second body.


----------



## sandollars (Aug 26, 2017)

I just ordered mine but it was something I was waiting for.  I sold my D4 and bought a D750 thinking I would not miss my pro camera.  Well I did not miss the weight loss, but I did miss the pro layout and the overall difference in quality.  I am hoping the D850 will fill the void.  Specs look great!


----------



## goodguy (Aug 26, 2017)

sandollars said:


> I just ordered mine but it was something I was waiting for.  I sold my D4 and bought a D750 thinking I would not miss my pro camera.  Well I did not miss the weight loss, but I did miss the pro layout and the overall difference in quality.  I am hoping the D850 will fill the void.  Specs look great!


I am pretty sure the D850 will prove to be an amazing camera, I am planning to keep my D750 with the D850, these two cameras will be my wedding duo.....................gonna be fun


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2017)

Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 27, 2017)

sandollars said:


> I just ordered mine but it was something I was waiting for.  I sold my D4 and bought a D750 thinking I would not miss my pro camera.  Well I did not miss the weight loss, but I did miss the pro layout and the overall difference in quality.  I am hoping the D850 will fill the void.  Specs look great!




Same thinking here although I did not sell the D3 when it was still worth a significant amount. So she will go for 800, the D600 will go for 800 too and the 1.4/24 will go for 1450. Together 3000€ and I pay 3800€ so the upgrade is 800€


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 27, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?



No camera takes pictures. A good professional can take professional pictures with every camera, even point and shoot...


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?
> ...



You do know I was being sarcastic right?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2017)

I want one just for scanning pics, did anyone see that special feature it has for scanning negatives? That is killer

https://petapixel.com/2017/08/24/nikon-d850-doubles-45-7mp-film-scanner/


----------



## fmw (Aug 27, 2017)

Not for me thanks.  My DSLR days are behind me.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 27, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?



It has a P mode so you must be able to


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 27, 2017)

Have they cracked the 30 second exposure limit on the camera?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> Have they cracked the 30 second exposure limit on the camera?



Yep Many, many, many years ago. It's called bulb mode.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 27, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?
> ...


Yes I was going to mention that, the "P", "Professional" mode is available as is SAM modes; "Stupendous", "Amazing" and "Mesmerizing" modes.

You don't get any better than that !!


----------



## fmw (Aug 27, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> Have they cracked the 30 second exposure limit on the camera?


Long ago.  Bulb and Time are included in virtually every camera.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2017)

fmw said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Have they cracked the 30 second exposure limit on the camera?
> ...



Yep. 30 seconds on bulb is exactly the same as the built in 30 seconds.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 27, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?


It will when I will use it LOL


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...




Yes, and I tried was being German *rotfl"


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Have they cracked the 30 second exposure limit on the camera?
> ...



After spending maybe 5gs on he camera and lens you then have to turn round and buy something else, thats solved alright!


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?



Just as professional as my iPhone


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2017)

Destin said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?
> ...



Can't get any more professional than pinch zooming!


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Finally after all these years, Nikon has made a camera that takes photos with the same touch to focus control that my iPhone has. 

How did we ever focus before now?!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2017)

Destin said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



By pressing the shutter button halfway. That's the way I prefer. 

I never been a big fan of touch screens, I like physical controls lol.


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 30, 2017)

Going to have to find some stacking software.  I read up on the cameras auto stacking.   The setting choices is 1 to 10.  Each setting is multiplied by the lens focal length divided by 30.  So using setting 1,  a 105mm macro would be 105 / 30, x 1.  So 3.5mm change.


----------



## florotory (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm wondering what the lead time is going to be on release date. I wonder how long it will take for everyone to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin (Aug 31, 2017)

florotory said:


> I'm wondering what the lead time is going to be on release date. I wonder how long it will take for everyone to get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I'm wondering the same. I won't have the money to order one until mid September, maybe early October. I have a good feeling I'm gonna wait a while for mine once I put my order in.


----------



## florotory (Aug 31, 2017)

Destin said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering what the lead time is going to be on release date. I wonder how long it will take for everyone to get it.
> ...



I'm hoping to order next week. I go on vacation sept 21st and then get married oct 9th. Hoping to have it by then. My wedding is at the Grand Canyon so I would be looking forward to using it there 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 1, 2017)

florotory said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > florotory said:
> ...



You put a D850 on you wedding registry?


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm getting closer D750 sold this morning and the 18-35 is pending payment.. One more camera to sell and the D850 is looking pretty doable..


----------



## florotory (Sep 1, 2017)

Sucks it sold out!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2017)

florotory said:


> Sucks it sold out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Sold out?

a camera sold out ??


----------



## florotory (Sep 1, 2017)

What they have for preorder has sold out. Not permanently obviously but what they currently have ready to ship on release day 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 8toes (Sep 2, 2017)

I have no desire to buy one.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 2, 2017)

8toes said:


> I have no desire to buy one.


Welcome to the forum... Strange choice of first post...


----------



## gckless (Sep 3, 2017)

Man this camera looks great. 46MP images at 9fps sure make it super tech-intensive, but I love the option to drop to 25.6MP. That, combined with the broader AF-point coverage and the new sensor (which may be near D5 levels of ISO performance, yet to be seen of course) really make this thing awesome from an action perspective. Nikon really went for it on this one, and hopefully it doesn't have issues so that they can make some coin on this, and well deserved at that. Wallet won't let me upgrade, since I'd also have to upgrade a couple lenses, but I'll be dreaming about it.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 3, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Does the D850 take "professional" pictures?
> ...



Hard to convince a client to pay you if you show up with a point and shoot.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 4, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Or a smartphone.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


You are not supposed to convince a client to pay showing him the camera, but by showing him your portfolio and the results. That is the only thing which matters.
If you can achieve great results with P&S, what does it matter?

Also, if you show up, there's a good chance your client already saw your portfolio prior the shoot. If I want to present my work personally, I take my portfolio with me, not the camera. Clients usually don't care what you use, as long as you can give them the desired result.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 4, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Frank F. said:
> ...



The keyword being "usually".

I agree that your portfolio is what matters, not the size of the camera, but not everyone thinks that way or understands.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2017)

@nerwin, unless you really depend on getting every single client you can, I'm sure you can ignore clients who judge you based on your camera and not based on your actual work.
You really don't need a $3000 camera for that, no matter what CaNikon try to tell you.

Most people who race after the latest technology actually end up just (objectively) wasting their money without properly using the tool to its fullest potential. I'm not saying getting newest piece of gear is a bad thing, if that's something you like and you enjoy, but please guys, don't promote attitude "you need the best gear to make clients pay for your work and to make them respect you".

Once again, the camera is just a tool. It's up to you how you use it. Getting newer gear makes the job easier for you, but it has nothing to do with the quality of your work.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 4, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> @nerwin, unless you really depend on getting every single client you can, I'm sure you can ignore clients who judge you based on your camera and not based on your actual work.
> You really don't need a $3000 camera for that, no matter what CaNikon try to tell you.
> 
> Most people who race after the latest technology actually end up just (objectively) wasting their money without properly using the tool to its fullest potential. I'm not saying getting newest piece of gear is a bad thing, if that's something you like and you enjoy, but please guys, don't promote attitude "you need the best gear to make clients pay for your work and to make them respect you".
> ...



I know. But even if you have clients that judge you based on your camera gear, they don't mean anything by it..they just simply don't know any better. They don't understand photography like we do and there isn't any point in trying to explain it when it just goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 4, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Tomasko said:
> 
> 
> > @nerwin, unless you really depend on getting every single client you can, I'm sure you can ignore clients who judge you based on your camera and not based on your actual work.
> ...


in all fairness if you can deliver a certain standard with a point and shoot, you'd probably do 10x as good with a D810....and even better with the D850


----------



## jaomul (Sep 5, 2017)

I'd love this camera but its likely that my own ability would not reap it's benefits. Also, I have good (not the best) lenses. I can imagine that they would also need upgrading to get the best from this beast.

24mp @ 6fps will need to suffice for now


----------



## chuasam (Sep 5, 2017)

I want the Wifi capability and the touch screen and the lack of popup flash which gives me a BIGGER viewfinder.
I want the improved low light performance.


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 7, 2017)

I got mine today. First impression: 

Very much like the D500, but full frame, so basically what I wanted. A perfect companion to the D500. After some hours I would say that the color fidelity seems even better than the wonderful color fidelity of the D500 and the camera behavior is very much like the D5: you point the 1.4/105 into a dark hole where you can barely see the outline of a horse and the result is a horse picture with all details perfectly focussed on the eye (if you choose "eye detection"). What I mean with D5 like behavior is that the scene on the display by far ourperforms my visual ability.






File size is large: NEFs between 47 and 67MB per click (lossless compressed), JPEGs between 18 and 33MB, a developed NEF turns into a 250 to 300MB 16-Bit-TIFF.

The horse is ISO 5600, the other files are ISO100 and 110. These five feature the fine tonality I love from my D600 plus a flood of details that makes the software and hardware take their time. I can see every musle and scar on the man's arm, I can see all the traces that water drops left on the steel of the caroussel.



 

 

 

 



I do not have the time to create 100% crops, but I will later. Work is calling.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm getting one to replace my aging D800, but I'm waiting for all the bugs to get fixed


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 7, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm getting one to replace my aging D800, but I'm waiting for all the bugs to get fixed



I also got my D500 on day one and there were no bugs to be fixed....

I waited 6 month after release, before I got my D3, no bugs.

I bought a barely used D600 three months after release. No bugs in mine, but a free shutter replacement anyway.

I skipped the D800/D800e for several reasons and there were very few bugs in a very limited amount of bodies.

The D810 is superb but too near to my D600 so I waited for the D850 and got her on day one again.

My D7000 was a buggy one, no reliable operation with  fast primes. Cost me lots of time and money. My worst investment ever.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 7, 2017)

Argh shutup and take my money.
I handled one today. The weight balance feels very different.
I love the deeper grip.
The viewfinder is orgasmic.
The D810 is no slouch but the D850 viewfinder felt like IMAX screen.
It's like so big i wish I could put both eyes.
I'll get mine middle of next year (probably). My 2 year old D810 has a little over 70k shutter count.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Argh shutup and take my money.
> I handled one today. The weight balance feels very different.
> I love the deeper grip.
> The viewfinder is orgasmic.
> ...



Now I can't wait till I look through that viewfinder, especially if you say it's orgasmic!


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 8, 2017)

nerwin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Argh shutup and take my money.
> ...





I do not see much difference to the D500 VF using them in parallel. But: The D500 VF is better for manual focus, it is coarser, has more "snap", no wonder it features the Mark II screen from the F6 also used in the 7200 and 7500, not the Mark VIII like the D6xx, D8xx, DF...


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 8, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> I also got my D500 on day one and there were no bugs to be fixed....
> 
> I waited 6 month after release, before I got my D3, no bugs.
> 
> ...



My D7000, D600,  D800 were all buggy.  Since it would be a business investment, I usually buy new equipment based on business needs and not what I want.  Currently, I don't need a D850 so I can sit back and wait until they fix all the bugs (if any),  price drop, rebates just like I did with my D750.  I shoot a lot with my Pentax 645nii's these days anyway


----------



## florotory (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine is suppose to ship on the 11-15th. I sure do hope it does.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 9, 2017)

8toes said:


> I have no desire to buy one.


Interesting statement, you don't desire because you cant afford it or even if money wasn't an issue you still wouldn't want one ?
If so may I ask why ?


----------



## goodguy (Sep 9, 2017)

gckless said:


> That, combined with the broader AF-point coverage and the new sensor (which may be near D5 levels of ISO performance, yet to be seen of course).


Sadly no, Tony Northrom already tested and the D850 shows about same low light and same dynamic range as the D810 but considering you get much more resolution this on its own is an impressive thing, image on D850 is sharper then the already amazing D810 and it seems to deal differently low light noise making it better then the D810.
It seems that for low light I will still come back to my trusty D750


----------



## goodguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting one to replace my aging D800, but I'm waiting for all the bugs to get fixed
> ...


You got the D850 already ?
Arrrrr lucky man, these cameras haven't made it to Canadain market yet, I went to camera store on Sep 7th and they said sometime next week, I don't know if I will get it even then, they said only 3 cameras and there are 9 people who preordered it but only in their management they know who will get it, depending on who ordered it first, he said I have a good chance as I was one of the first but we shall see, I CANT WAIT booooo hoooo 

Ah Nikon D7000, it was my first Nikon, the one I hated the most, actually the only one I hated, man it wasn't a good camera, never got it to focus right, always had back focusing issues, only way to solve issue was to get my old beloved D7100, now that was a sweet camera


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 9, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



I pre-ordered mine minutes after it was announced in my brick and mortar.

Like my D500 I got it on day one. I just wrote to a photographer I know for a very long time:

"I am not emotional concerning my tools, but I suffer when tools are unreliable like the D600 in many situations.

So I enjoy the D850 in the sense that she is much less of a PITA than the cameras were that she replaces. I sell the D600 and D3.

In fact she is a great tool at a very fair price. I thought that Nikon would charge more for her.

The distance even to the D810 alone justifies the purchase."


----------



## chuasam (Sep 9, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...


the D500 has a very fine vf but I was only comparing fullframe cameras.
the extra autofocus points really sells it for me (compared to the D810).

it lets me place the focus point on the eye of the subject more precisely.

*cry* I really want one but have to wait till next year.
we Just got a 3rd D810 which my GF and I share as a floater earlier this June.  (We each have one in addition to that)


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 9, 2017)

The camera is also very fast, even without the grip, which I am waiting for:


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 9, 2017)

these were out of cam, and this is edited by a good friend:


----------



## Paul-H (Sep 9, 2017)

Nope, holding off till all the faults are fixed in the new D860


----------



## florotory (Sep 11, 2017)

ugh! I wish mine would show up. Still hasn't shipped yet. They said their next shipment is 9/15 and 9/20 so hopefully one of mine will be in that order. If not I may end up canceling the order and going with the D810


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 11, 2017)

florotory said:


> ugh! I wish mine would show up. Still hasn't shipped yet. They said their next shipment is 9/15 and 9/20 so hopefully one of mine will be in that order. If not I may end up canceling the order and going with the D810


Still waiting on my shipping notification.  They sent me an email it was in the works and would be Fedex ground.  I also ordered a grip.  They have not charged me for it.  Nor information on it.  So, it must be further down the road for it's shipping.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 12, 2017)

Same thing here in Canada, still waiting from that call from the store telling me the camera has arrived, I called few stores, only one admitted they have a D850 but its about to be picked up by their new owner who pre-ordered it. Patience was never one of my strong points.
The hype over this camera is so great which makes the wait even harder...........I WANT MY CAMERA........................NOW


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 12, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Same thing here in Canada, still waiting from that call from the store telling me the camera has arrived, I called few stores, only one admitted they have a D850 but its about to be picked up by their new owner who pre-ordered it. Patience was never one of my strong points.
> The hype over this camera is so great which makes the wait even harder...........I WANT MY CAMERA........................NOW



ME................TOO .  And to make it worse they sent me a teaser email that they were working on it.  And would be shipped in the next couple business days.  And today was business day 4.  And no shipping info.   

But I am coping, barely.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, I'll take the hit, I'll send one of you waiting guys my new gx80 ( they have the same sensor anyway). I'll do without until your d850 arrives, ye send me that.... The things I do for internet strangers ...


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 13, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Ok, I'll take the hit, I'll send one of you waiting guys my new gx80 ( they have the same sensor anyway). I'll do without until your d850 arrives, ye send me that.... The things I do for internet strangers ...



Wow, you are so considerate of others.


----------



## rabman (Sep 13, 2017)

Still waiting..... Already sold the D3s.  So excited for this camera but the wait is killing me.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 14, 2017)

rabman said:


> Still waiting..... Already sold the D3s.  So excited for this camera but the wait is killing me.


I have a shoot soon and while the D750 can ace it easily I think the D850 will do a better job there and frankly it will be a great way to test my camera.....................if I only had it


----------



## florotory (Sep 14, 2017)

I am still searching for one instock. I even checked eBay and people are scalping them on there. I called today and they said the delivery got pushed back again on mine. I feel as though I'm getting the runaround from them. Hopefully I can source one somewhere by luck. Id love to have it for my Gran Canyon trip coming up. If it gets to close to my trip ill be canceling the order and going with the 810


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 15, 2017)

florotory said:


> I am still searching for one instock. I even checked eBay and people are scalping them on there. I called today and they said the delivery got pushed back again on mine. I feel as though I'm getting the runaround from them. Hopefully I can source one somewhere by luck. Id love to have it for my Gran Canyon trip coming up. If it gets to close to my trip ill be canceling the order and going with the 810


If you really want a better camera for your trip.  I think you should rent a D800 or D810.  The way it's looking the D850 has got some really good features.  It would be a shame to have one ordered and then pick the older model.  Basically the price will go down even more on the D810 as the production catches up to the D850.  So, even selling the D810 used you will probable loose even more value.

I got my email over a week ago that they were prepping my order for shipping.  But still no actual tracking.   I think they must have been tracking a container or two.  And there has been a delay in final shipping of it.  Not sure if Nikon USA receives the items and then distributes them to stores.  Or if big stores like B&H gets them direct from the factory.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 18, 2017)

I got to play with the D850 today...
I need one..
NEED




this is just a 100% cropped image I took of my wrist (whatever is handy *LOL*) I did not want to point it at everyone else (like everyone else did).

bad news...the RAW files are about 100MB and Lightroom can't read it yet


----------



## goodguy (Sep 18, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I got to play with the D850 today...
> I need one..
> NEED
> View attachment 146935
> ...


Nomos, nice
Automatic movement ?


----------



## chuasam (Sep 18, 2017)

goodguy said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I got to play with the D850 today...
> ...



No, hand wound. 
I wanted the Tamagotchi effect where I had to wind it every day.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 18, 2017)

this is a reduced sized version of the original file


i thought my D810 was fabulous...until I saw the D850.
 100% silent shutter (for on set shooting)
finally got rid of the damn pop up flash
WIFI tethering
more autofocus points

and @goodguy , this means I won't be getting that Tudor Heritage Black Bay with the new inhouse moment.


----------



## Destin (Sep 18, 2017)

chuasam said:


> this is a reduced sized version of the original fileView attachment 146952
> i thought my D810 was fabulous...until I saw the D850.
> 100% silent shutter (for on set shooting)
> finally got rid of the damn pop up flash
> ...



I'm jealous as hell that you got to play with one. 

I haven't even ordered mine yet. Hopefully next month. 

CAN

NOT

WAIT!


----------



## chuasam (Sep 18, 2017)

Destin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > this is a reduced sized version of the original fileView attachment 146952
> ...


love your signature.
I'm Jealous as HELL. I won't get to order mine till early 2018. 
I mean up to this point...I never considered my D810 inadequate *LOL*


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 21, 2017)

Destin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > this is a reduced sized version of the original fileView attachment 146952
> ...



Just got 2nd email that they are working on my order AGAIN.  So, maybe this time they will actually ship it??  Doesn't look like I get home till the 2nd.  So, I guess it really didn't matter much.  Just to know it's that at my house though.


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 25, 2017)

In Europe there seems to be a backorder of 8000 battery compartments alone. Given that only every third owner buys the battery add on this might mean a 25000 piece backorder on the camera.

I can say that after two and a half weeks it was exactly the right decision to buy this camera at the time I bought it. It does everything my D3 and D600 did but combined in one body. Very good!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 25, 2017)

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm till in MI though!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

Brewer,  ME,  United States 09/26/2017 7:15 A.M. Out For Delivery

NOBODY'S HOME 

Looks like will have to have them hold it for pickup at UPS for the wife to get it.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 26, 2017)

Still waiting 
Camera store has no ETA


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Still waiting
> Camera store has no ETA



Your 11 hours from my house driving.  If you can figure out where I live and beat the UPS truck there.   ????

While your waiting on the truck.  You should make it look like your living there.  The trees need new mulching.  Garden beds need weeding for the winter.  Shrubs still need fall pruning.  The side property of about an acre needs the brush cut down again (watch out for bees, we have 4 hives over there).  If you miss the truck.  And get all that done.  I can come up with some more.


----------



## Destin (Sep 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting
> ...



Where do you live? I’ll drive there and do those chores if I can keep the D850


----------



## jaomul (Sep 26, 2017)

Destin said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


I'd fly from Ireland and do them chores to keep it


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

Destin said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



Oh, no.  I would definitely declare the camera stolen.    And then provide proof I was not even in the state!    So, UPS would be on the hook since they let a non-resident sign for the package and take it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



If your flying Ryan you might want to re-think that.  I think they have a D850 carriage surcharge of $3,500!!


----------



## jaomul (Sep 26, 2017)

Ryan don't do the ol Transatlantic yet thank God


----------



## 8toes (Sep 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> 8toes said:
> 
> 
> > I have no desire to buy one.
> ...



No l would not. I would never need a camera like that. I also realize that that camera does not help me achieve what l want. I do not have GAS nor do l think a body like that is worth it. I would rather upgrade my current gear with better glass and filters, etc.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

8toes said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > 8toes said:
> ...


He did mention if money was not an issue if you still would rather not have one.  Glass first is a very sensible and probably most recommenced way of acquiring equipment.  And even though the body may have capabilities you do not desire.  Just having a better performing sensor seems to be a very good reason to upgrade.  It's not all MP's.  There is more too it than that with this sensor.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 28, 2017)

More important than glass or camera is photographic education.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 30, 2017)

As I just said in another thread:

I'm not 100% sure if I get one. Its really tempting. But I'm a 100% sure that I'll wait at least half a year until prices here in Europe have fallen to US level.

Right now the US prices are $3300 vs 3800€ in Europe. With 1€ = $1.18, europeans pay the equivalent of $4484 ! Theres probably some VAT factors in there, but thats definitely not the only factor in there.


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> As I just said in another thread:
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if I get one. Its really tempting. But I'm a 100% sure that I'll wait at least half a year until prices here in Europe have fallen to US level.
> 
> Right now the US prices are $3300 vs 3800€ in Europe. With 1€ = $1.18, europeans pay the equivalent of $4484 ! Theres probably some VAT factors in there, but thats definitely not the only factor in there.



Holy cow! That’s insane!


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> More important than glass or camera is photographic education.


To a certain degree, yes, but you can be as good as you want, it won't help you without a bare minimum of equipment needed for the job. Sure, you would take good photos even with point and shoot cameras, but it would limit what you can actually do. Education can help you know how to do certain stuff, but if you don't have an ND filter for instance, good luck blurring the water during a sunny day.

Of course, having an over $3300 camera is overkill for 99% of people and really only few will use the camera to its fullest potential.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 30, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> Of course, having an over $3300 camera is overkill for 99% of people and really only few will use the camera to its fullest potential.


 I never unstood this kind of statement. Thats really like the statement of a fellow programmer that nobody will ever to learn to program in C. While both he and I did program C at the time all the time...

I'm perfectly sure that likely 100%, but at least close to 100% of the people reading this will be able to use that camera with great efficiency. And I'm perfectly sure even a newbie will be able to manage images at 45 Megapixels. Its not THAT hard. Yeah we all will miss a detail or two, but who cares. I didnt used any trick in C either, because I was trying to produce readable code.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 30, 2017)

@Solarflare , one thing is writing a readable code, the other is to use C to create a simple countdown from 10 to 0. Sure, you used C, but you'd be probably better off with a simple copy&paste javascript snippet. It would be faster, cheaper etc. 
Camera/programming language/shovel/whatever are just tools made to do certain things and you're supposed to pick one based on your specific needs, not based on manufacturer's marketing. Yay, you've got 45Mpix that you will never use or even see. 
Not sure what's there so hard to understand.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 30, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> Not sure what's there so hard to understand.


 Whats hard to understand is that nobody ever uses all the features of their tool, at least not with complex tools that are prepared for many different useages. Which was already true for the D800 and D810, which have already been very useable for many fields, and actually probably even more so with the D700.

Meanwhile the D850 has a lot more to offer than just 45 Megapixels, which, granted, I wouldnt need, for example:

- Very good build quality
- Very good viewfinder - more magnification than any of the D3/D4/D5 models
- Excellent image quality, even better than D810
- Very good high ISO - quite a bit better than my D750
- Base ISO 64

The good build quality alone attracts me a lot. After the D600 and D750 I really could do with a camera that just works for say the next 5 years.


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Tomasko said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what's there so hard to understand.
> ...



I don’t really care too much about the megapixel jump or other gimmicky features. 

I’m excited to have a full frame body that’s controls exactly match those of my favorite camera ever; my D500. 

I hate my D750 because the control layout is downright terrible compared to the 500.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 30, 2017)

Destin said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > Tomasko said:
> ...


I bought it for the attention from the camera groupies.  They will just adore my devine abilities.  Better find a good seat quick.  Because once people find out I have it in my hands.  .   .   .   .   .


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Solarflare said:
> ...



See my signature. Once National Geographic sees I’ve upgraded my camera to this amazing piece of godly equipment I’ll get hired on for sure!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 30, 2017)

Destin said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



 I'm still mad you beat me to that signature.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2017)

interesting D850 global testing article ==> http://www.kitco.com/images/live/silver.gif?0.3226642181612003


----------

